# Using liquid Quartz for soaking portafilters



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I have finally picked up a Fracino 2 group machine that we are going to be using in our charity coffee shop. The machine needs a good clean on the outside and possibly on the inside too, haven't had chance to open it up yet. A half used bottle of Fracino Liquid Quartz came with the machine. Does anyone know what dilution this should be used at for soaking the portafilters. The instructions on the bottle only cover back flushing.

Also a Fracino Model S grinder came with the machine. This needs a good clean too, lots of caked on grind debris. Can I use the diluted Quartz to soak the caked up bits of the grinder too? I've seen in other places not to use the quartz on aluminium. What about plastics and stainless steel?

Looks like my new hobby might be espresso machine refurbishment







.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

1 teaspoonful into a margarine tub, fill with hot water, drop in the PFs & filter bsakets, leave to soak overnight.

In the morning, use a "green scratchy" to remove any coffee gunge.

For the grinder, wet the casing to soften the gunge. The use "Mr Muscle" or similar to remove / clean up.


----------



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. The Liquid Quartz seems very good, as soon as I dropped the PFs into the dilute solution I could see the residue falling away.


----------

